# New Sunwayman R01A ( fenix E01 alike )



## njet212 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone have it yet? saw few days ago on ebay, but i miss the chance :shakehead

Tried to get it today but it's out of stock. it is looks like very similar with Fenix E01

*Spec:*

Nichia LED, with a lifetime of up to 50,000 hours;
· One mode of 10Lumens output
· 21hrs working time (11hrs sun mode and 10hrs moon mode)
· Constant current circuit, constant output
· Reverse battery protection design
· Uses 1x 1.5v AAA (NiMH, Alkaline, Lithium) batteries
· Working voltage: 0.9v - 4.2v
· High quality reflector with soft beam pattern
· Dimensions: 70mm x 14mm
· Weight: 13g（battery excluded）
· Aerospace-grade aluminum alloy
· Military Specification Type III- hard anodized body
· Waterproof, in accordance with IPX-8 standard


----------



## motherfletcher (Jun 28, 2011)

Interesting.. the specs are pretty much identical lol
I wonder how rugged it is compared to the E01


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 28, 2011)

> *Spec:*
> 
> Nichia LED, with a lifetime of up to 50,000 hours;
> · One mode of 10Lumens output
> ...


 

NIce!

But how does it work? Please tell me its head is tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands tighten-for-off & it tailstands, would be my two key features that no manufacturer has ever done for an led.


----------



## alfchan (Jun 28, 2011)

They even have a holster for a AAA light. Hope there is a place for key attachment though. Looked like a good replacement for my aging Arc AAA.


----------



## njet212 (Jun 28, 2011)

@leon:

Actually i would like to know as well if it could tail stand, thats why i make this post.

Hope someone who owns this light will respond 


I took picture of this light from sunway v20c+ R01A listing, looking at the flashlight inside the holster, it's seems that is not R01A ( zoomed the picture it has stainless bezel and finned )


----------



## scout24 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the anti- roll bezel... If I can pick one up, I'll abuse test it a'la the EO1 test I did...  Looks like a tailstander, maybe two holes for keyring on either side of a slot?


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 28, 2011)

I thgt this was a free gift when you purchased the V20C? Do they sell it separately now? 

Oops sorry.....no more surprise for V20C buyers!


----------



## njet212 (Jun 28, 2011)

@flame: it is a gift, did googling but no one sell it separetely at the moment.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 28, 2011)

So who is providing this gift when you buy the V20C? I mean which dealer is providing the gift?


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 28, 2011)

njet212 said:


> @flame: it is a gift, did googling but no one sell it separetely at the moment.



Yeah, I'm aware it is a gift when you purchased the V20C. Cos OP states he was trying to get just the R01A.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 28, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> So who is providing this gift when you buy the V20C? I mean which dealer is providing the gift?



It's bundled with the V20C. If you try googling, you can see that it's packaged together with the V20C.


----------



## bansuri (Jun 28, 2011)

Leon,
The Liteflux LF2 and LF2X tighten for off and tailstand. 
Sadly they're not modern lights. There's just no love for the logical TFO switching method. 
Just thought of 2 more but I'm on mobile, will PM you later when I can find the models.


----------



## Poison (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## scout24 (Jun 28, 2011)

I jujst called Batteryjunction, the gentleman I spoke with had no idea what I was talking about when I mentioned R01A, same with the free gift aspect. I then looked up Sunwayman, and called their official US distributor, which wound up being Shore Power, AKA Batteryjunction. Somewhere, there has to be more info on this light. I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## dcbeane (Jun 28, 2011)

Man.... I'd so glad I kept all those CMG Infinity Ultra's and Ultra G's !:laughing:
Just like fashion the past keeps coming back. Who would have thought a 10 lumen 5mm light would be a desired item?
I just handled my Arc AA safe queen last night. Now THERE is something I would like more of!


----------



## scout24 (Jun 28, 2011)

I've got three CMG's put away, and some EO1's floating around  just like seeing what's "New"...


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 28, 2011)

Those are some really nice pics! At present, seems only available at Battery Junction and some eBay sellers. 
I want one too!


----------



## Poison (Jun 28, 2011)

Buddy, how about this pic..


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jun 28, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> ....... *tighten-for-off & it tailstands, would be my two key features that no manufacturer has ever done for an led.*



I'm guessing you've never seen the original (Mk I) version of the DQG tiny (very small AAA) light then (tighten for off, tailstands and with a magnet in the tail so it will "tailstand" on a vertical surface or even hang upside down if you have the right surface) ? Unfortunately the currently available version (Mk II) is tighten for on


----------



## njet212 (Jun 28, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> So who is providing this gift when you buy the V20C? I mean which dealer is providing the gift?


 
It's more likely bundling v20c (not gift). I found it at hkequipment on their ebay store.


@poison:

Now you really poisoning my mind, after i saw your beautiful pic, i want this light badly :shakehead:


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 28, 2011)

Poison said:


> Buddy, how about this pic..



Cool! :twothumbs
BTW, how do you activate the strobe on the V20C?


----------



## SWMTech (Jul 1, 2011)

flame2000 said:


> Cool! :twothumbs
> BTW, how do you activate the strobe on the V20C?


Dear Sir,

Sorry for the late response, here you are:

*V20C Operation Method*:

Momentary-On: 

Depress the tail cap switch halfway and the light is momentarily turned on, release to turn off. There is no noise during this operation; no need to worry about drawing the attention of the target or prey. The mode you turned on momentarily will be the mode pre-selected on the rotator ring.

Constant-On: 

Fully-depress the tail cap switch until a "click" sound is heard and the light is turned on and locked. Fully-depress another time until you hear a "click", and the light is turned off. When the light is turned on, the mode of the light is that which the rotator ring is set to.

Mode Switching: 

With the advanced digital sensor magnetic control system, when the light is turned on, slightly twisting the rotator ring to the far left side, there will be no light comes out, and the flashlight is under super-low current standby mode (50μA); it's convenient and easy for users to turn off or turn on the light within short time whenever needed.







For light output, twist the rotator ring from far leftto right, which will provide a variable output ranging from 0.5 to 438 lumens. 



















 
There will be a “stop”, which is the higher damping force to remind the light has reached its max mode, 





If you keep twisting to pass the “stop” to the end of the turn, you will start the Strobe mode. 









You can select your desired mode before turning on the flashlight, or you can turn on the light and then select the mode by twisting the rotator ring.

Turn-off the light: 

Fully-depress the tail cap switch to completely turn off the light at any mode.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 1, 2011)

The E01 is proven and I like mine so won't get a near copy though nice to see a 5mm light being made.


----------



## geckoblink (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, I've been on the fence between the Fenix TK21 and the Sunwayman V20C anyway. I guess this makes my mind up for me


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 1, 2011)

nobody has said anything about it running off a lithium ion battery.... I find that interesting it says 0.9-4.2v on the specs


----------



## TMedina (Jul 1, 2011)

The R01A is a pretty enough light on its own merits that I'd consider buying it, depending on the price tag.

-Trevor


----------



## vali (Jul 1, 2011)

Woods Walker said:


> The E01 is proven and I like mine so won't get a near copy though nice to see a 5mm light being made.


 
I really like my E01 too... Now imagine it with a WHITE led !!!


----------



## njet212 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ordered R01A yesterday and can't wait to see it in person very soon !! I'm hoping it has white tint without purplish tint on my Fenix E01.


----------



## SWMTech (Jul 2, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> nobody has said anything about it running off a lithium ion battery.... I find that interesting it says 0.9-4.2v on the specs


 
Dear Sir,

Regarding to the R01A working voltage, I am regret to inform you that this is the typo error containing inside the R01A user manual. The correct supported voltage are: 0.9V to 3.2V, in other words, 4.2V is totally incorrect.

We will suggest using 1.5V AAA (Alkaline, Ni-MH, Lithium). Yes, in mainland China, we can see the 1.5V AAA Lithium battery appear here. Meanwhile, we've tested R01A are also supporting 3.2V 10440 Lithium iron phosphate battery, however, we would not recommend to use since this is useless when consider of the runtime.

Please accept our apologize and thank you to point out this matter, we'll ensure to proofread triple times prior our product specification materials to be released. 

Sincerely Yours

Sunwayman Technical Support
Sunwayman / Sunwayfoto

We Care....Customer First!!


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 2, 2011)

njet212 said:


> Ordered R01A yesterday and can't wait to see it in person very soon !! I'm hoping it has white tint without purplish tint on my Fenix E01.


 
Let us know how you like it.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 2, 2011)

I shouldn't even be looking at this light. I have three Preon ReVO which I love very much and can see no room for the R01A, but I thought it looks great and couldn't resist having one.


----------



## SWMTech (Jul 2, 2011)

njet212 said:


> Ordered R01A yesterday and can't wait to see it in person very soon !! I'm hoping it has white tint without purplish tint on my Fenix E01.


Dear Sir,

We didn't make any research and even comparison regarding to the product you mentioned. In fact, our objectives are: we want to make a product which is similar to the famous product in this category: - Arc AAA. We are always respected this legend; we hope our customer also would like to have R01A just the same they like Arc AAA. 

As a souvenir, we hope our customer can enjoy the product, or share the enjoyment to their family members.










Left - Arc AAA, Right - R01A


----------



## hazna (Jul 2, 2011)

what is the runtime like on 10440 lifepo4 batteries? And where can these 10440 lifepo4 be bought?


----------



## scout24 (Jul 2, 2011)

Njet212- Where did you order this from? I contacted Sunwayled via PM over in Marketplace, as well as Batteryjunction/ Shorepower, and was told by both this was not available as a standalone purchase yet... Help!


----------



## :)> (Jul 2, 2011)

SWMTech,

Thank you for your kind, responsive and helpful posts! Your lights look fantastic and it is hard to find a better example of a legendary light to emulate than the Arc AAA. I look forward to getting one of each of the lights in this thread.

You may want to consider that this forum would really appreciate a light like your AAA offering but with a 1 or 2 lumen low in addition to the 10 lumen mode... the closest light yet made to this is the Mako and it was very well received and is still very much in demand with a 5 lumen high level.


----------



## TMedina (Jul 2, 2011)

If this thread is any indication, there is a market for your R01A as a stand-alone product line.

-Trevor


----------



## tatteredmidnight (Jul 2, 2011)

If this were available as a stand alone i would buy one given the price was right. I really like the look and never had the chance to own an arc. For my uses, the tint on my Fenix E01 isn't an issue. I carry a nitcore EZAA which has a beautiful tint and beam as an EDC, so for any extended use i go for that, leaving the Fenix for emergencies or quick bursts of light where convenience and ease of access trump beam quality and tint.

Sunwayman, please make this light available as a stand alone item, i really like the look of it and i can't think of a time when a rugged 5mm with good run times wouldn't be welcome.

-- Adam


----------



## njet212 (Jul 2, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> Let us know how you like it.



I will 



SWMTech said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> We didn't make any research and even comparison regarding to the product you mentioned. In fact, our objectives are: we want to make a product which is similar to the famous product in this category: - Arc AAA. We are always respected this legend; we hope our customer also would like to have R01A just the same they like Arc AAA.
> 
> As a souvenir, we hope our customer can enjoy the product, or share the enjoyment to their family members.



Thanks for you helpful picture really appreciate it. I do hear a lot about ARC AAA here and respect them, just don't have chance to tried them in person. But no pocket clip on Sunway R01A ??


***EDIT: i think pocket clip is not that important for such a keychain flashlight***


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 3, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> NIce!
> 
> But how does it work? Please tell me its head is tighten-for-off & it *tailstands*...


.
.
.



SWMTech said:


>


 

:whoopin:


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 3, 2011)

if you smash the tail-end down onto the table hard enough, yes I believe it can tailstand.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am liking the look of the R01A. I will wait for the desert tan edition.


----------



## TMedina (Jul 3, 2011)

If you look at the second, tail-standing pic closely, it looks like it's balancing on the lug. Which seems a tad silly, but there ya go.

-Trevor


----------



## geckoblink (Jul 3, 2011)

TMedina said:


> If you look at the second, tail-standing pic closely, it looks like it's balancing on the lug. Which seems a tad silly, but there ya go.
> 
> -Trevor


 Yeah. I always liked the "idea" that my Fenix E01 could tailstand fairly easily, but in practice it's always on my keychain and never gets used that way. I assume I will feel roughly the same way about the Sunwayman R01A.


----------



## egrep (Jul 4, 2011)

I really like this little flashlight. I'm thinking of getting it. I hear it comes with an 18650 variable output flashlight for free!


----------



## TMedina (Jul 5, 2011)

egrep said:


> I really like this little flashlight. I'm thinking of getting it. I hear it comes with an 18650 variable output flashlight for free!


 
Hah! 

-Trevor


----------



## njet212 (Jul 6, 2011)

I dont even have my R01A yet, but i found this picture today :shakehead:


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 6, 2011)

Oooo Ooooo Oooooooo..... Looks cool....


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 6, 2011)

SWMTech said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> We didn't make any research and even comparison regarding to the product you mentioned. In fact, our objectives are: we want to make a product which is similar to the famous product in this category: - Arc AAA. We are always respected this legend; we hope our customer also would like to have R01A just the same they like Arc AAA.
> 
> As a souvenir, we hope our customer can enjoy the product, or share the enjoyment to their family members.


 
Yeah! I love my ARC AAA, and after being away for a while I got online too see about getting a few more (I got mine for $12). Now they are more like $40!

Way to pick a good role model :thumbsup:


----------



## njet212 (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally yesterday i got my Sunway R01A. Anodizing seems very strong, medium traction knurling, perfectly rounded beam with soft bluish hotspot compared with Fenix E01 and support up to 4.2V battery ( yes you could use 10440 on it ) and thread is square cut. Overall i like it over Fenix E01.

Size is slightly shorter than Fenix E01. I'll try to get beam shot tonight if time permit.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comparison pictures, we'll look forward to beamshots!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 14, 2011)

Where did you find one for sale and how much is it?



njet212 said:


> Ordered R01A yesterday and can't wait to see it in person very soon !! I'm hoping it has white tint without purplish tint on my Fenix E01.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 14, 2011)

+1... What Beacon asked...


----------



## njet212 (Jul 22, 2011)

I got it from hkequipment on ebay and it is cost me USD 92,75 shipped via international registered airmail


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 22, 2011)

njet212 said:


> I got it from hkequipment on ebay and it is cost me USD 92,75 shipped via international registered airmail


 
$92.75 for an AAA keychain light? What's the shipping charge out of the entire expense?


----------



## geckoblink (Jul 22, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> $92.75 for an AAA keychain light? What's the shipping charge out of the entire expense?


I'm hoping that's $80 shipping...


----------



## HKJ (Jul 22, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> $92.75 for an AAA keychain light? What's the shipping charge out of the entire expense?


 
If you check HKEquipment you will see that the package also includes another light.


----------



## flame2000 (Jul 22, 2011)

As some had joked about......buy the R01A and get a V20C free! lol!


----------



## njet212 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry, i should write more detail to avoid confusion.

I buy V20C package for USD 92.75 shppied via international air mail, the package consist of Sunway V20c and Sunway R01A. At the moment, there is no single R01A package, if you want it you have to buy V20C package.

I hope i would not make any confusion anymore about R01A price tag.


@Flame2000: Lol !!!


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 23, 2011)

Ahhh... I get it now. I know all these while that the R01A was included as a gift with purchase of the V20C. When you mentioned that you bought the R01A, I had the impression that the seller had either gotten Sunwayman to supply them the R01A only, or they had separated the R01A from the main package for sale. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 23, 2011)

Sad the R01A is not available separately for sale.... yet~!


----------



## sassaquin (Jul 23, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> Sad the R01A is not available separately for sale.... yet~!



+1


----------



## Hrvoje (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like price went up. I got my R01A from hkequipment for $83.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 23, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> Sad the R01A is not available separately for sale.... yet~!


 


sassaquin said:


> +1


 
Yes, sad indeed. I think Sunwayman should have this for sale separately because the R01A is a very nice looking light, but I am not too sure I like the trapezoidal tail end though. What Fenix has done is nice.


----------



## njet212 (Jul 23, 2011)

*BEAMSHOT*








Left side fenix E01, Right side Sunway R01A. Sunway R01A has more beautiful beam pattern than Fenix E01. Beam on R01 is perfectly round compared with with Fenix E01.







Left side fenix E01, Right side Sunway R01A. Beam Shot using Eneloop AAA on both lights.






Left side fenix E01, Right side Sunway R01A. Beam shot using Eneloop AAA on Fenix E01 and 10440 on Sunway R01A. Does not really put significant output when using 10440 on R01, but you can see side spill on R01A is slightly brighter than side spill on R01A using Eneloop.


----------



## flame2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Why doesn't your E01 has any hint of purple for a nichia? Love the tint on your E01.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 24, 2011)

flame2000 said:


> Why doesn't your E01 has any hint of purple for a nichia? Love the tint on your E01.


 
weirder still is the R01A has what looks like the typical angry blue E01 tint. Maybe he meant E01 is on the left but the image was mirrored?


----------



## hazna (Jul 24, 2011)

it's hard getting the white balance right for beamshots


----------



## njet212 (Jul 24, 2011)

It is very hard to get right white balance on beam shot. On my eyes, they both produce similar tint profile. Both have purplish hot spot and neutral white side spill. On fenix E01 the hot spot tint is very purplish than on R01A but the side spill tint on both light is about the same tint color. 

I'll try to get better beam shot later.


----------



## tam17 (Jul 24, 2011)

Any real-world runtime data..?



Cheers,

Tam


----------



## geckoblink (Jul 25, 2011)

tam17 said:


> Any real-world runtime data..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just finished running it down on a La Crosse AAA 1000 mah. Starting voltage was 1.423 V off the charger, and the ending voltage was 0.948 V. Total runtime to complete shutoff was 9h 41m 16s.

The light flashes on and off, presumably as a low battery warning, toward the end. I don't know if I would consider that usable light. On the other hand, the light that was flashing seemed fairly bright right after it went off (i.e. it didn't seem to dim a lot then spiral toward zero lumens).

Sorry, I didn't do a full charge/discharge cycle so I'm not sure what the battery's actual capacity is. Doing that now.




(Edit: Uhh, after a full charge/discharge cycle my La Crosse BC-9009 showed it had 397 mah... )


----------



## geckoblink (Aug 5, 2011)

I did a runtime test with Duracell Coppertop alkaline AAAs in a Preon I, Fenix E01, and Sunwayman R01A (left to right in the first two pictures):


Hour 18:






Hour 19:






The front end of the SWM R01A at 19.5 hours:








I would consider the SWM R01A "effectively" gone at a little over 20 hours. It will slide into no light, and you can get it running for a few minutes by twisting it off then on again, but the light is very, very dim. You basically have to hold it an inch away or closer from anything you want to read.

I find the behavior a little odd. When I was testing the runtime on rechargable AAAs, the SWM R01A went into increasingly faster strobing at the end of the test. On the alkaline if you twist it off then on again it will do nothing for about 4-6 seconds, light up a LOT, then dim to a very low level rapidly and hold it for 2-3 more minutes. I repeated this process 4 times (an extra ~12 minutes of "runtime") and the results were the same.




(Edit:
The Preon I basically became unusable a little over 26 hours; shot taken at 26h 26m:




)


----------



## eg1977 (Feb 2, 2012)

Battery Junction has the gold Sunwayman R01A for sale.


----------



## Racer (Feb 2, 2012)

eg1977 said:


> Battery Junction has the gold Sunwayman R01A for sale.



Nice! Thank you for that info. The anodizing looks beautiful from the pictures. These are going to go quick I should think. I thought about ordering a bunch of them but I'm in enough trouble with the wife already so I just got one. That and I ordered a Maxpedition Rat Wallet too, shhh don't tell her 

SWM seems to be one of those few flashlight companies that's doing pretty much everything right. My very first "real" flashlight was a SWM M20C last year for the holidays and the quality of it still stands out with all the lights since.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 2, 2012)

Racer said:


> SWM seems to be one of those few flashlight companies that's doing pretty much everything right.


I'd agree with you on the basic premise of their products, but they definitely showed the inability to offer a Limited Edition run without screwing it up.

Hopefully they'll have more special runs, but with more attention to detail next time.


----------



## Racer (Feb 2, 2012)

As someone who watched that whole snafu unfold from the sidelines I at least gave a few points to SWM for the public apology. They screwed up for sure, and it cost them customers. But not many companies would apologize to the community like that. I think it took courage. Some of the companies regularly discussed here seem to have a complete disconnect from their customers. 

Quality problems + company silence = brands I won't be buying.


----------



## eala (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunwayman have told me via email that the R01 will be available shortly. I did not expect it would be in gold. I will hold out for their standard anodizing which is excellent.

eala


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 3, 2012)

Racer said:


> As someone who watched that whole snafu unfold from the sidelines I at least gave a few points to SWM for the public apology. They screwed up for sure, and it cost them customers. But not many companies would apologize to the community like that. I think it took courage. Some of the companies regularly discussed here seem to have a complete disconnect from their customers.
> 
> Quality problems + company silence = brands I won't be buying.


Very positive point and I can't (nor would I want to) disagree with it. Just wish that they'd made sure all was well beforehand and hope to see another run of the same sort with just a touch better caution applied at the outset.

I'm also hoping to eventually see a AAA version of the V10R UI from them, and hope I'm the first one to have it!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Feb 3, 2012)

kaichu dento said:


> ...they definitely showed the inability to offer a Limited Edition run without screwing it up...



The V10R Ti2 run was disappointing, but to be fair, they did a great job with the V10R/V10A Anniversary Editions, so technically I'd call them 1 for 2, not 0 for 1.


----------



## Racer (Feb 7, 2012)

Just got my gold R01A and she's a beauty.

First impressions:

-- The fit and finish are superb.

-- The gold anodizing on mine is perfect.

-- It has square threads!

-- It's a little tight to use one-handed but I can live with it.

-- Love the anti-roll bezel.

-- Love the aggresive knurling.

-- As mentioned, it has a better shaped beam than the E01.

-- The beam has a gold-ish corona (reflecting off the edge of the bezel?), which looks kinda weird with the blue tint. Not a big deal - just looks a little different next to the E01.

-- It's possible to get it to tail stand with some determination. Probably not worth the hassle though except for something extaordinary like a long power outage.

Conclusion:

A worthy addition to my AAA collection! I was going to put this on my keychain but the gold anodizing looks too good to scuff up. I think I'll wait for them to sell the black version separately.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 10, 2012)

Bigmac_79 said:


> The V10R Ti2 run was disappointing, but to be fair, they did a great job with the V10R/V10A Anniversary Editions, so technically I'd call them 1 for 2, not 0 for 1.


I'd go even further and say that they're 9 to 1 in general, as the designs they've come up with have been nothing short of excellent and they are now one of the premier brands to catch up with, having done an end run around many of the established makers. 

Hopefully there will be more limited editions with better attention to detail next time around.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Feb 11, 2012)

kaichu dento said:


> I'd go even further and say that they're 9 to 1 in general, as the designs they've come up with have been nothing short of excellent and they are now one of the premier brands to catch up with, having done an end run around many of the established makers.
> 
> Hopefully there will be more limited editions with better attention to detail next time around.



I agree, in general they make some awesome designs. My post was just referring to special editions


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Feb 11, 2012)

tam17 said:


> Any real-world runtime data..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7 hours and 4 minutes of regulated time on a AAA Eneloop. You can see the output graph in my review here.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 12, 2012)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I agree, in general they make some awesome designs. My post was just referring to special editions


Yeah, I knew that, but a little light conversation between a couple SWM fans is all.


----------



## Maxspam (Mar 16, 2012)

One thing about the r01a, the contacts between the head and the body degrade quickly, I added some beef to it by soldering a little copper tab to the landings, much more reliable contact now.


----------



## iron potato (Mar 16, 2012)

pulled the trigger for two R01A today, french rose red & natural... :thumbsup:


----------



## Xacto (Mar 16, 2012)

Maxspam said:


> One thing about the r01a, the contacts between the head and the body degrade quickly, [..].



good to know, another reason to stick with the Fenix E01.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------

